# Your most coveted piece of boating equipment



## wcbond4 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am rebuilding a 15' Jon and i got to thinking...I've never done this before. that realization brought me to this question. If you could only have one accessory on your boat..what would it have to be (excluding your motors gas and electric )

Also exclude fishing poles bait etc.

Be specific!


----------



## acwd (Apr 8, 2012)

Fish finder.

Steve


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 8, 2012)

acwd said:


> Fish finder.
> 
> Steve




x2


----------



## Tigerhunter (Apr 8, 2012)

For safety= bilge pump.
For fishing= depth finder.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 8, 2012)

my really comfy tempress hiback seats.


----------



## jigngrub (Apr 8, 2012)

Sonar (fish finder) GPS combo.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 8, 2012)

What brands?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 8, 2012)

Battery and gas tank! LOL JK

Fish finder...I use a Humminbird 161


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 8, 2012)

Cell Phone.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 8, 2012)

a blonde. 

:mrgreen: 










if that isn't an option, then GPS is the next best thing.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 8, 2012)

My lucky fishing hat


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 8, 2012)

comfortable boat chair vs. a great fish finder...tough call!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 8, 2012)

FF and GPS


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 8, 2012)

Paddle...


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drain plug.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 8, 2012)

My rod holders.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any specific brands on all this stuff? Besides the drain plugs and paddles lol! Would like to know more about the blonde though :LOL2:


----------



## 200racing (Apr 8, 2012)

day; seats/leaning post

night; bluewater leds


----------



## nomowork (Apr 8, 2012)

New axle and bearings (okay, maybe not on boat but..........), Boat US membership, insurance, spare drain plug,...........


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 8, 2012)

200racing said:


> day; seats/leaning post
> 
> night; bluewater leds




What are blue water LEDs for?


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 9, 2012)

My pee bottle sure does come in handy, :LOL2:


----------



## 200racing (Apr 9, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> 200racing said:
> 
> 
> > day; seats/leaning post
> ...



lights for night fishing. lots of pics in the build link in my sig.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Apr 9, 2012)

I have the green Blue Water LEDs . I love them. They throw a lot of light. I also like having one (or more) of my kids along. They grow up fast....


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 9, 2012)

Electric start

Good chairs/seatbases


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 9, 2012)

A color fishfinder/GPS combo with at least a 5" screen.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 9, 2012)

muskiemike12 said:


> A color fishfinder/GPS combo with at least a 5" screen.




I've never used a color fishfinder... what makes them better?


----------



## kfa4303 (Apr 9, 2012)

Life jacket and/or Bamboo pushpole


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 10, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> muskiemike12 said:
> 
> 
> > A color fishfinder/GPS combo with at least a 5" screen.
> ...




They are much easier to read, especially if you are using a navigation chart or depth map. It is easier to tell changes in bottom content (sand to mud or gravel to sand) You can see fish that are tight to the bottom much easier also. I can tell if it's a boulder or a fish right on the bottom.


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 10, 2012)

A high quality pair of stainless steel, rubber gripped, long nose pliers.

Also nice to have:
Good quality landing net
Roll of paper towels
Well positioned pedestal seats
On board battery charger (actually, this really should be #1)


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 10, 2012)

jasper60103 said:


> My pee bottle sure does come in handy, :LOL2:




Lol i just usually beach the boat an find a tree some where an take a piss in some one's back yard  haven't gotten shot at yet!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 10, 2012)

Rain suit and dry storage for toilet paper!


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 10, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > My pee bottle sure does come in handy, :LOL2:
> ...



Who needs to beach? Do it over the edge...

Bottling pee?!? Unless you are saving it to drink later I don't see the purpose in that. 

If you are worried about the environment, don't be...unless it is a small pond you can do it with nor worry of adverse effect to the ecosystem.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 10, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> JamesM56alum said:
> 
> 
> > jasper60103 said:
> ...



I agree, Why bottle it, What happens if your carrying it or something and the cap comes off, eww lulz. If its in a river, it won't hurry the ecosystem.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 10, 2012)

Thats all find an dandy but one main issue, all the lakes around here are way over crowded and some one's always with in range of you pissing. 

lol absolutely pisses me off because i hate being crowded and there's always an over abundence of pleasure peckerheads running around all over the lakes.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 10, 2012)

i cant imagine the wife pissing over the side, :LOL2: so i also have a pee jug on board.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 10, 2012)

lmao man i would PAY to see that, i can promise you my wife would hold it till she pissed all over her self!


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha...yeah my wife wouldn't go on the boat...we will be racing to shore in that scenario.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 11, 2012)

Even my old lady pisses over the side.... What abunch of wussies :LOL2:


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 11, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Haha...yeah my wife wouldn't go on the boat...we will be racing to shore in that scenario.


 :LOL2: :LOL2: Never would have my wife when she was young! Amazing what getting older does to you :LOL2: . Since this thread has degenerated to pee jugs, the best we have found over the years is the wide mouth plastic coffee containers that have become common the past few years. Empty it over the side after using it :LOL2:.


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 11, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> Jdholmes said:
> 
> 
> > Haha...yeah my wife wouldn't go on the boat...we will be racing to shore in that scenario.
> ...


----------



## Go Fish (Apr 11, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> ...If you could only have one accessory on your boat..what would it have to be...Be specific!



The stuff between my ears. My wife thinks it is fairly useless...but it comes in handy when I'm floating.

Don't be tempted to make a simple boat (and beautiful because it is simple) too complicated. 

Simplicity is the best accessory.


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 12, 2012)

That's good advise above.

Actually the one thing I realized I really needed to add once I got on the water was cup holders...and if didn't take long to realize.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's my boat. I am trying to keep it simple...but I have to gain some storage and organization.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24939

Check it out. I need help!


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 13, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> That's good advise above.
> 
> Actually the one thing I realized I really needed to add once I got on the water was cup holders...and if didn't take long to realize.


5 so far,if theres a seat theres a cupholder within reach :LOL2:


----------



## possom813 (Apr 13, 2012)

My drybox :mrgreen: 

It floats, it has tools to fix _almost_ any issue that arises with any equipment, and when it can't be fixed, it also has an emergency cell phone(just in case mine goes dead or I forget the charger, this one has a 12v charger and a little solar charger), GE emergency cb radio, and the personal cell phones as well as a couple hundred bucks, a personal defense weapon(mainly from snakes), and all the paperwork to keep me legal.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats a good thought possom. I hadn't considered a drybox yet (or contents!)


----------



## Bigkat650 (Apr 18, 2012)

There are the essentials: Life Jackets; Flares; Lights; Bilge pump; Paddle; Anchor; etc.

Of the non-essential boating accessories, most people will say a fish/depth finder--especially the fishermen in the group.

Other less-obvious items that you may find are essentials are items like: coolers; livewell; sun block; bug repellent; bimini top (or a beach umbrella is a good inexpensive substitute); comfy seats; etc. Most of these items are essential to me on the water to maximize my enjoyment.... If I had to pick only 1, it would be my beach umbrella.


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Foam! LMAO! :mrgreen:  :wink:


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 18, 2012)

A good net man that can take pictures is nice....... 

*<**===*


----------



## Nismoron (Apr 18, 2012)

My favorite so far is "drain plug" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Well. besides the obvious safety equipment listed above, I would say... My Humminbird 798Dsi.
Yes I have a $900 fishfinder on a $400 boat. haha Now I can see the little [email protected], I just cant catch them!!! :shock:


----------



## flajsh (Apr 19, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> a blonde.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gators5220 (May 3, 2012)

Beer! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 3, 2012)

I would say it has to be..... the Lowrance X-67 mounted next to the console. It has a built-in Flasher,so I can monitor depth at realtime. Indisposable when running shallow rivers. It's not 100% foolproof,but sure helps to keep me in the channel.


----------



## Blackdogxx (Aug 19, 2012)

A reliable handgun for in the boat, at the ramp, on the road.... all places among strangers and all out where help or friends are NOT. You are on your own when boating and very few hairdressers or yoga instructors are on a lake in a boat... It's mostly guys who may be more reckless and rough than you are.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 20, 2012)

Blackdogxx said:


> A reliable handgun for in the boat, at the ramp, on the road.... all places among strangers and all out where help or friends are NOT. You are on your own when boating and very few hairdressers or yoga instructors are on a lake in a boat... It's mostly guys who may be more reckless and rough than you are.



Agree 100%


----------



## Zum (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow,really a handgun?
I think I'd try something else if a handgun was something I had to think about before going fishing.

For me it's not what I bring,it's what I don't...no phone
and Yes,I have broke down,normally my truck....fuel pump,fuseable link..makes for along walk in the dark,on old country roads but I've always made it back so far.Sometimes problems make things more memorable...


----------



## Brandon (Aug 20, 2012)

Zum said:


> Wow,really a handgun?
> I think I'd try something else if a handgun was something I had to think about before going fishing.
> 
> For me it's not what I bring,it's what I don't...no phone
> and Yes,I have broke down,normally my truck....fuel pump,fuseable link..makes for along walk in the dark,on old country roads but I've always made it back so far.Sometimes problems make things more memorable...



Yep, a handgun. I conceal carry my Ruger LC9 everywhere I go. It doesnt matter when or where, its on my side. You never know when you will need to protect yourself or your family. With that being said, I like to take along a couple blondes too


----------



## mtydg (Aug 21, 2012)

fire extinguisher. If you have ever had a fire on board you would never be with out one.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 21, 2012)

I have to say my homemade "custom" seat. Can't fish very long if you aren't comfortable. 

But a close second is the cheap boat hook that I just purchased the other day. One of those with the plastic hook or push on the end of a telescoping pole. This thing has turned out to be very handy when docking and for lure retrieval. 

For some reason my buddy and myself spend a lot of time fishing for those flying fish up in trees and the price of lures isn't getting cheaper.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 21, 2012)

Has anyone suggested "checkbook?"

:?


----------



## basstender10.6 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ropes!!! I always keep tons of ropes on the boat. You never know what type of docking situation you might get into, not to mention if you ever need to be towed or tow someone you dont want to be tying together 15ft docklines


----------

